# will my vinyl cutter cut stencils?



## DalyWear (Apr 2, 2010)

Has anyone used their vinyl cutter to make stencils? what material would be best to make washable stencils, and how would i go about doing it if vinyl cutter wont work.


(Ultima mutoh sc-1400D)


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

As long as you have the downforce, you can creat stencils with a vinyl cutter. I have created stencils with an Ioline 300 for positioning of a multiple piece/color cad cut design in the past.


----------



## Slingrai (Apr 2, 2010)

haai
I wanted to ask what this is for a pressure?
thx

http://www3.pic-upload.de/02.04.10/795pl4q16g1o.jpg


----------

